# Shimano Cardiff or Okuma Akena?



## Chaws

Looking for a reel that isn't going to get a ton of time but something capable of swinging bigger baits.

I've pretty much ruled out the Abu C3's and have read good things about both the Okuma Akena's and the Shimano Cardiff models. Looking for something in the 400 size models.

What's your input?


----------



## Slayer_54

why dont you like the C3's?


----------



## Chaws

Spinning them in hand they're not as smooth and feel less quality than the others on the market for the same price. Also spec wise, the other two have two more bearings internally for the same price.


----------



## SODSUCKER

I don't know about the other reels but I own 2 of the Cardiffs for 3 years and love the way they work and how smooth they are.


----------



## drjongy

In that price range I would look toward the Shimano.

The Abu 7000's are decent reels for about $50 more and they can handle any of the big baits and big blades. If you are doing any throwing of the double 10's (or now 13's), you'll burn the Shimano or Okuma right up. The only downside to the 7000's are the weight and size, but they can handle the abuse.

Of course the hottest reel on the musky scene today is the Abu Revo Toro Winch 60/61 in the 4.6 gear ratio. It is a low profile reel but they say it can handle the toughest pulling baits around. You can hardly even find them anywhere at the moment, but they are around $279.


----------



## duckp

I'd agree with drjongy and lean toward Shimano although I have a good friend who guides on the Woods that swears by Okuma-just that I've never tried them.Because of my friend we almost bought 20 Okumas for a Vet outing this year(Operation Muskie)but couldn't get a 'buy' so likely are getting C3s again.
I agree on the 7000s and the Revos for sure.Have used the 7000s for 20 + years and they are tough.(old ones tougher than the new ones-if you can find them.)The Revo Winch is the cats a$$ for sure.I've used one very hard(2 yrs of proto status for it as well)and it handles anything.Is spendy though.Another reel to consider is Penn.The 975 is very nice but again spendy most places.
I'd say all brands you're considering are pretty good and all those companies will stand behind them as well.Tough times for the industry so shop around-buys are out there.


----------



## Chaws

I've looked and handled that Revo and it sure feels nice and looks like it's built to handle the work. Just not ready to plunk down $270 on a single reel. I was really hoping to stay around that $100 price point just because they won't be used on a weekly basis, maybe a couple dozen days each summer.

I've found both that Shimano and the Okuma online for $90 and $80 each. Handled the Cardiff in Scheels here in Fargo and it didn't feel very clean while reeling it compared to the Calcutta sitting right next to it. I haven't been able to find a local store to get my hands on the Akena but I'm starting to lean that way.


----------

